# Icône Macintosh HD



## theplayer777 (19 Janvier 2011)

Salut à tous,

J'ai beau chercher, essayer toutes les solutions proposées (copier-coller, l'application candybar,...) je n'arrive pas à changer l'icône Macintosh HD... ça fonctionne pour toutes les autres sauf celle-ci... Si quelqu'un pouvais me donner une piste, je lui en serais très reconnaissant 

Je précise que je suis administrateur de ma machine...


----------



## Larme (19 Janvier 2011)

Bizarre, même après les dernières mises à jour (surtout passage de Leopard à Snow Leopard), ça marche...
Quel est ton OS ?


----------



## theplayer777 (19 Janvier 2011)

Oui, je dois dire que ça reste un mystère...

Snow Leopard (10.6.5)


----------



## wath68 (19 Janvier 2011)

Et avec LiteIcon ?

Je ne sais pas si ça va changer quelque chose, mais nous sommes passés à 10.6.6.


----------



## theplayer777 (19 Janvier 2011)

Pas mieux avec LiteIcon... En fait au final ce n'est pas vraiment important, c'est juste que j'ai la fâcheuse manie de vouloir savoir le pourquoi du comment, et la je dois dire que ça me dépasse :rateau:

Je n'ai pour l'instant pas assez d'espace disque pour faire la mise à jour vers 10.6.6... cela dit je le ferai dès que je reçois mon NAS, c'est à dire avant la fin de la semaine


----------



## DamienLT (5 Février 2011)

Salut, tu utilises quelle version de CandyBar ? Personnellement j'utilise la dernière version et je peux changer sans problème l'icône Macintosh HD.

As-tu été au bon endroit ? Car il ne se change pas comme les autres disques mais dans l'onglet "Change volume icon".


----------

